# Ist dieser PWM Adapter geeignet?



## T4sty0nion (10. August 2014)

Hi liebe Community,
da das Fractal DesignDefine R4 (PCGH-Edition) welches ich bald besitzen werde, eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung hat und mein Mainboard eh nur einen 3pin cha_fan stecker hat, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als meine 2 extra Shadow Wings (pwm) mit einem Adapter an das Gehäuse anzuschliessen. 
Nun zur Frage: Kann ich diesen Phobya 4Pin Molex auf 2x 4Pin PWM und 3Pin, Adapter schwarz, 30 cm  Adapter dazu benutzen, um die 2 PWM lüfter anzuschliessen und auch mit dem Gehäuse zu steuern? würde mich sehr über eine schnelle antwort freuen


----------



## Abductee (11. August 2014)

Der Adapter funktioniert nur für 12V direkt vom Netzteil.

Mit einem Y-Adapter kannst du schonmal einen Lüfter parallel zum CPU_FAN regeln.
Und den anderen Lüfter steckst du direkt an den CHA_FAN.

Ich würd den hier nehmen:
Noctua NA-SYC1, 11.5cm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Nanoxiaadapter ist falsch gepinnt, es haben beide Stecker ein Tachosignal.
Hab den Adapter zweimal hierliegen.


----------



## T4sty0nion (11. August 2014)

Ja, aber ich hab nur einen einzigen cha_fan mit nur 3pins


----------



## TessaKavanagh (11. August 2014)

Das mit dem Gehäuse steuern raffe ich grade nicht. Du hast geschrieben das dein Gehäuse keine integrierte Lüftersteuerung hat. Ein steuern übers Gehäuse ist also nicht möglich.

Wenn du die Steuerung über das MB meinst dann lautet die Antwort nein. Denn der von dir vorgeschlagene Adapter greift seine Spannung am Netzteil ab (12V) und da kann das MB nichts drann regeln.

Du bräuchtest sowas : Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » EK Water Blocks EK-Cable Y-Splitter 2-Fan PWM (10cm)

Solange der Anschluss deines MB (3pin) genug Abstand von anderen Bauteilen hat muss auch der 4pin PWM Stecker da darauf passen. Ein falsches Einstecken ist Bauartbedingt (ohne den Einsatz von Gewalt) nicht möglich. On die Lüfter dann tatsächlich geregelt werden hängt alleine von den Fähigkeiten deines Mainboards ab.
Denn auch einen PWM Lüfter lässt sich grundsätzlich über die Spannung regeln


----------



## T4sty0nion (11. August 2014)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gehäuse steuern raffe ich grade nicht. Du hast geschrieben das dein Gehäuse keine integrierte Lüftersteuerung hat. Ein steuern übers Gehäuse ist also nicht möglich.
> 
> Wenn du die Steuerung über das MB meinst dann lautet die Antwort nein. Denn der von dir vorgeschlagene Adapter greift seine Spannung am Netzteil ab (12V) und da kann das MB nichts drann regeln.
> 
> ...


Aber ich hab ja geschrieben ich hätte eine im Gehäuse


----------



## Flexsist (12. August 2014)

Hiermit kannst du alle deine Lüfter (müssen nicht mal PWM sein) über den CPU-PWM Anschluss ansteuern/steuern lassen, natürlich nicht einzeln.

*Edit:* Ich hab jetzt verstanden was er meint.  Das Gehäuse von ihm hat eine Lüftersteuerung eingebaut. Da will er zwei Lüfter anschliessen. Die Stromversorgung für die Steuerung kommt hierbei glaube ich direkt vom NT. Und man kann hier aber auch nur zwischen 5V, 7V & 12V umschalten oder so.

MfG


----------

